

Why your middle-class salary is better than you might think - kldavis4
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/06/15/the-big-problem-with-one-of-the-most-commonly-cited-numbers-about-the-economy/

======
kldavis4
_Try this thought experiment. Adjusted for inflation, would you rather make
$50,000 in today 's world or $100,000 in 1980's? In other words, is an extra
$50,000 enough to get you to give up the internet and TV and computer that you
have now?_

I think the more import trade-offs are around availability of free time, which
probably has been reduced for a lot of workers by the internet and smartphones
as well as technologies that allow individuals to do things that would be
either labor intensive or have high capital requirements. I can do things
today on a middle class salary that only a millionaire would have been able to
do in the 1980's.

------
JoeAltmaier
I had a dream where I was looking at my 3D color holographic watch app, while
sitting naked in a grass hut on a beach somewhere, cooking out of old tin
cans. Not a bad life (at least in the dream).

